# Thinking about buying this piercing tool-opinions?



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Saw this for sale on Craigs. It is a 4" piercing tool, told it is a Vermeer Hammerhead. Wants $1000.00. No oiler or hose. 

I want it to bore under sidewalks when replacing sewers. I currently dig and/or use an MBW soil pick [air knife]. 

It is usually 3 to 5 feet long in most instances. Any thoughts on the condition. I know its hard to tell. Seller purchased it used, doesn't know the history, or how much his crew used it.

Also, I just picked up a 2.625" Terra Hammer. I have yet to try/use it. It was local and the price was right. Can I just use that, with an expander head, instead of the 4" bore?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure what the going rate is for something like that, but $1000.00 seems high for a specialty tool like that.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If I'm remembering correctly, I think they go for about $2K new. 

I think $1,000 might be a little high given the unknowns.

No hoses or launch frame? $1,000 might not be too far off IF you know it is in good working condition.

Still too many unknowns for me. I'd pass.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

The last 2" that we bought new was was well over $2000. There isn't really much to them. Make sure it has the wrench to take it apart. Hose and oiler are the cheap part. If its not really rusty I would consider it. If its disassembled and cleaned after each use it will work fine. Dirt and water inside are the things that really hurt their functionality.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm seeing them 4 to 5 K new.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I have used that model a lot and they work great. Before you buy you need to hook it up and see if it hammers correctly. You will know if its not right. btw you can jew him down a bit.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I have used that model a lot and they work great. Before you buy you need to hook it up and see if it hammers correctly. You will know if its not right. btw you can jew him down a bit.


'Jew them down " ?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> 'Jew them down " ?


Make em lower their price

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^

Translated to... "lower your [email protected]#$ing post count"...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I've never seen one, does this work off of air only? Does it vibrate or what?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, air. 

100 psi, 20 to maybe 80 cfm

It has a piston inside that slides back and forth, hammering it through soil.

Some have reverse.

Never ran one, but I did stay at a holiday inn once.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Yes, air.
> 
> 100 psi, 20 to maybe 80 cfm
> 
> ...


 
You just twist the air hose to change directions.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Translated to... "lower your [email protected]#$ing post count"...


me?:blink:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> 'Jew them down " ?


:thumbup:




Wasn't that old in the 1940's?



RealCraftsMan said:


> me?:blink:


No the echo.... :laughing:


----------

